# Can I disciple my dad?



## mrhartley85 (May 31, 2018)

if my dad is unregenerate, but willing to learn about the biblical worldview, should I disciple before he makes a credible confession or is it appropriate to disciple after there is a confession of faith?


----------



## Pergamum (May 31, 2018)

There is never a wrong time to talk to others about Jesus.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 31, 2018)

Hello Jordan,

Apart from the issue of "discipling", I'd say that your simply introducing your dad to the Lord Jesus and His saving mercies would be a good thing, given that part of your explaining the "biblical worldview" would be included his lost and guilty condition before God's law. I'll be praying the Lord be merciful to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (May 31, 2018)

This thread discussed a similar question a month or so back.


----------

